# Where to next?



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Just wondered if anyone had any advice or experiences theyd like to share on good clinics. We went to ARGC 2 years ago and are now in a financial position to try again but wont return to ARGC and are looking for another clinic. We are based in Suffolk but commuted to london last time which was fine.

You see, we need a clinic that specialises in male factor AND low AMH although my fsh is fine. All stories/experiences welcome

Sarah xxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

I've heard and read such amazing thing about Penny at Serum in Athens, especially regarding male factor.

Best of luck,

Dee


----------



## G3mg3m28 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Sarah, 

Im currently attending Bourne hall Cambridge, i looked into a few different clinic, but in the end went for bourne hall, as this clinic had very good ratings, I can't find one fault to be honest, even thought I've had 2 failed cycles, I don't feel that was anything to do with the clinic, 

I hope you get to find the clinic for you Hun, 

All the best, Gemma xx


----------

